# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ماجراهای منو و فیزیک😐(برنامه ریزی..کمک:/)

## Mysterious

سلام دوستان
من با فیزیک یعنی برنامه ریزیش به مشکل برخوردم 
پایم متوسطه و نمیخوام مبحثی حذف بشه 
اول تصمیم گرفتم مباحث آسون رو بخونم بعد برم سراغ حرکت و دینامیک
الان که فکرشو میکنم میفته بعد عید این دو فصل در حالی که پیش دو باید اون تایم بیفته بنظرم
نظرتونو بهم بگید 
الان حرکت و دینامیک رو ببندم بعد برم سراغ کار و انرژی یا بذارم واسه بعد عید؟
اینم بگم قصد دارم تا هفته ی دوم اردیبهشت فیزیکو ببندم

----------


## Mrnima

والا من مثلا پشت کنکوری ام لای هیچ کتابی رو هنوز باز نکردم... خدا عاقبت منو بخیر کنه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## F.hmd

اگه آزمون میرید طبق آزمون پیش برید ولی اگرنه
من جای شما باشم اول فصول راحت تر و پر تست تر رو میخونم بعد با مرور اونا قسمت های بعدی رو هم میخونم
بهتره دسته بندی کنید 
a آسون واسه شما و پرتست
b آسون ولی کم تست
c سخت و پرتست
dسخت و کم تست
به همین ترتیب هم بخونینش

----------


## Mysterious

> والا من مثلا پشت کنکوری ام لای هیچ کتابی رو هنوز باز نکردم... خدا عاقبت منو بخیر کنه


شروع کن هنوز دیر نیست
امیدت به خدا باشه

----------


## Mysterious

> اگه آزمون میرید طبق آزمون پیش برید ولی اگرنه
> من جای شما باشم اول فصول راحت تر و پر تست تر رو میخونم بعد با مرور اونا قسمت های بعدی رو هم میخونم
> بهتره دسته بندی کنید 
> a آسون واسه شما و پرتست
> b آسون ولی کم تست
> c سخت و پرتست
> dسخت و کم تست
> به همین ترتیب هم بخونینش


آزمون الان به مرحله ی جمع بندی رسیده آخه 
منم دست و پا شکسته خوندم یا تست کم زدم

----------


## WickedSick

من یه چیزیو نفهمیدم درست.
الان تو. پیش دانشگاهیو خوندی
کلا چیو خوندی تا الان؟ از پایه و پیش در کل.

----------


## Mysterious

> من یه چیزیو نفهمیدم درست.
> الان تو. پیش دانشگاهیو خوندی
> کلا چیو خوندی تا الان؟ از پایه و پیش در کل.


سوم کلا نخوندم ینی گذاشته بودم برای نیمسال دوم
از دوم اندازه گیری رو خوندم و اندکی حرکت 
با سایه و نیم سایه و عدسی
کلا مشکلم با ۴ تا فصله
حرکت و دینامیک و نوسان و موج مکانیکی

----------


## Mrnima

> شروع کن هنوز دیر نیست
> امیدت به خدا باشه


چی بگم... چی میتونم بگم :Yahoo (110): 
امیدوارم شما موفق باشی به سرنوشت ما دچار نشی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_خب اگه از برنامه خارج شدی دیگه ولش کن و خودتو واسه جامع های سنجش آماده کن ......
به نظر من اول مباحثی که پیش نیاز ندارن و پرتست هستند بخون تا به یه 50 درصد فیزیک برسی 
بعد شروع کن سینماتیک و دینامیک بخون .....
اول به یه 50 درصدی برس که خیالت راحت بشه که آقا من تا اینجا بلدم حالا میخوام بالاتر ببرمش_

----------


## WickedSick

> سوم کلا نخوندم ینی گذاشته بودم برای نیمسال دوم
> از دوم اندازه گیری رو خوندم و اندکی حرکت 
> با سایه و نیم سایه و عدسی
> کلا مشکلم با ۴ تا فصله
> حرکت و دینامیک و نوسان و موج مکانیکی


حرکت که جداس. ولی دینامیک کاملا پیش نیاز نوسانه
نوسان پیش نیاز موجه
موج پیش نیاز صوت
پس عملا اگه دینامیک, البته قسمت حرکت دایره ای شو نخونی یعنی هیچیو نمیفهمی
پیشنهاد من اینه که..
از سینماتیک شروع کنی.
بعدش دینامیک رو شروع کنی و به صورت همزمان هم سال سه رو بالا بیاری

سینماتیک رو تا اواخر دی تموم کن. بعدش دینامیک و الکتریسیته ساکن رو بخون تا اواسط بهمن
از اواسط بهمن تا اواسط اسفند هم نوسان و موج رو بخون و هرچی از مدار که تونستی
15 روز دیگه میمونه که فک کنم بتونی تو اون 15 روز مغناطیس رو بخونی.
القا میمونه با سال دو و پیش 2 که فک کنم اینارم بتونی تموم کنی توی 1.5 ماه!

فقط دوتا چیز. اولا همه تستارو نزن
مثلا گاج اگه داشته باشی فقط و فقط تستای علامت دارو بزن وگرنه بعید میدونم وقت کنی
و ثانیا با توجه به تخمین خودت از سرعت تست زنیت میتونی به نظرم اگه وقت کم اوردی بازم, 1 2 فصل رو مثل اون فصل چگالی و مایعات سال دو رو حذف کنی!

اگه جاییش مشکل داشت یا نفهمیدی بگو بهم : )

----------


## Mysterious

> حرکت که جداس. ولی دینامیک کاملا پیش نیاز نوسانه
> نوسان پیش نیاز موجه
> موج پیش نیاز صوت
> پس عملا اگه دینامیک, البته قسمت حرکت دایره ای شو نخونی یعنی هیچیو نمیفهمی
> پیشنهاد من اینه که..
> از سینماتیک شروع کنی.
> بعدش دینامیک رو شروع کنی و به صورت همزمان هم سال سه رو بالا بیاری
> 
> سینماتیک رو تا اواخر دی تموم کن. بعدش دینامیک و الکتریسیته ساکن رو بخون تا اواسط بهمن
> ...


مررسی از راهنماییتون :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (8): 
شما خودتون حذفیات داشتین؟

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سلام دوستان
> من با فیزیک یعنی برنامه ریزیش به مشکل برخوردم 
> پایم متوسطه و نمیخوام مبحثی حذف بشه 
> اول تصمیم گرفتم مباحث آسون رو بخونم بعد برم سراغ حرکت و دینامیک
> الان که فکرشو میکنم میفته بعد عید این دو فصل در حالی که پیش دو باید اون تایم بیفته بنظرم
> نظرتونو بهم بگید 
> الان حرکت و دینامیک رو ببندم بعد برم سراغ کار و انرژی یا بذارم واسه بعد عید؟
> اینم بگم قصد دارم تا هفته ی دوم اردیبهشت فیزیکو ببندم


من میگم ترکیبی کار کنید! 
در کنار مباحث آسون یکی از دو فصل حرکت و دینامیک رو کار کنید! و مثلا به اندازه ی روزی 5 تست از این دو فصل تو برنامه ریزیتون تایم بذارید براش اینطوری هم به طور پیوسته این مطالب رو دارید میخونید و جا نمیمونید و هم هر روز دارید مرورشون میکنید و...

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> من میگم ترکیبی کار کنید! 
> در کنار مباحث آسون یکی از دو فصل حرکت و دینامیک رو کار کنید! و مثلا به اندازه ی روزی 5 تست از این دو فصل تو برنامه ریزیتون تایم بذارید براش اینطوری هم به طور پیوسته این مطالب رو دارید میخونید و جا نمیمونید و هم هر روز دارید مرورشون میکنید و...


روزی 5تست؟!!!

----------


## WickedSick

> مررسی از راهنماییتون
> شما خودتون حذفیات داشتین؟


من سال ۹۶ فقط قسمت لغریدن دو جسم از دینامیک رو نخوندم
و جالبه!
بعد از ۶ سال اون تست دوباره اومد  :Yahoo (21): 
۹۷ هم نخوندم و دوباره فک کنم اومد!
ولی بجز این، نبود.

----------


## HossEin_v

> حرکت که جداس. ولی *دینامیک کاملا پیش نیاز نوسانه*
> نوسان پیش نیاز موجه
> موج پیش نیاز صوت
> *پس عملا اگه دینامیک, البته قسمت حرکت دایره ای شو نخونی یعنی هیچیو نمیفهمی*


بیخیال داداش! نوسان دینامیک میخواد چکار؟؟ فقط یخورده مثلثات باید بلد باشی! قبول داری؟
البته با توجه به درصد فیزیکت توی کنکور دارم خیلی جسارت به خرج میدم که این حرفا رو بهت میگم  :Yahoo (4):  ولی خب نظر من اینکه که برای نوسان نیازی نیست قبلش حتما حتما دینامیک خونده باشی، یه مقدار از مثلثات سر در بیاری کافیه

----------


## WickedSick

> بیخیال داداش! نوسان دینامیک میخواد چکار؟؟ فقط یخورده مثلثات باید بلد باشی! قبول داری؟
> البته با توجه به درصد فیزیکت توی کنکور دارم خیلی جسارت به خرج میدم که این حرفا رو بهت میگم  ولی خب نظر من اینکه که برای نوسان نیازی نیست قبلش حتما حتما دینامیک خونده باشی، یه مقدار از مثلثات سر در بیاری کافیه


حاجی چه حرفیه این تاج سری :Yahoo (4): 
ببین نه..تا حدی وابستت ولی راس میگی وابستگیش تا حدی بالایی با همون مثلثاتم حل میشه
ولی یه نکته ای هس. یه سری چیزای نوسان و .. رو توی حرکت دایره ای گفته که توی مثلقات نیس و مختص فیزیکن
اونا رو اگه ندونی بدون پیشنیاز میری تو نوسان
البته اینم بگما بخونیش بهتره. اقلا حرکت دایره ای!

----------


## HossEin_v

> حاجی چه حرفیه این تاج سری
> ببین نه..تا حدی وابستت ولی راس میگی وابستگیش تا حدی بالایی با همون مثلثاتم حل میشه
> ولی یه نکته ای هس. یه سری چیزای نوسان و .. رو توی حرکت دایره ای گفته که توی مثلقات نیس و مختص فیزیکن
> اونا رو اگه ندونی بدون پیشنیاز میری تو نوسان
> البته اینم بگما بخونیش بهتره. اقلا حرکت دایره ای!


من از روی فیزیک مبتکران میخونم، انصافا هرجا هرچیزی پیش نیاز لازمه رو توی خود همون فصل بصورت کامل آورده! یعنی مثل اکثر کتابا ارجاع نداده بگه برید خودتون یاد بگیرید یا برا اینکه از سر خودش وا کنه از جمله ی *همانطور که میدانیم* استفاده کرده باشه درحالی که ما نمیدانیم!  :Yahoo (4):  حالا نمیدونم که این دوستمون از روی چه کتابی میخونه و اون کتاب هم چجوری پیش نیازها رو پاسخگو شده

اسپم: ویکی راستش هروقت اینجا میبینمت یادِ ویکی وایکینگه میفتم  :Yahoo (4):  بچگی هام چقدر این کارتن رو دوست داشتم!!

----------


## Mysterious

> من از روی فیزیک مبتکران میخونم، انصافا هرجا هرچیزی پیش نیاز لازمه رو توی خود همون فصل بصورت کامل آورده! یعنی مثل اکثر کتابا ارجاع نداده بگه برید خودتون یاد بگیرید یا برا اینکه از سر خودش وا کنه از جمله ی *همانطور که میدانیم* استفاده کرده باشه درحالی که ما نمیدانیم!  حالا نمیدونم که این دوستمون از روی چه کتابی میخونه و اون کتاب هم چجوری پیش نیازها رو پاسخگو شده
> 
> اسپم: ویکی راستش هروقت اینجا میبینمت یادِ ویکی وایکینگه میفتم  بچگی هام چقدر این کارتن رو دوست داشتم!!


من درسنامه رو از رو خط ویژه میخونم بعد تستای ستاره دار میکرو رو میزنم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Mysterious

> من سال ۹۶ فقط قسمت لغریدن دو جسم از دینامیک رو نخوندم
> و جالبه!
> بعد از ۶ سال اون تست دوباره اومد 
> ۹۷ هم نخوندم و دوباره فک کنم اومد!
> ولی بجز این، نبود.


سوالم مسخره اس
ولی از حالا با تست زیاد میتونم بالای ۵۰ بزنم؟
موج آزمون بگیرم؟
۳ سطحیم دارم اونم بزنم؟

----------


## Vahid Bm

*
سلام
اول پیش 1 رو باید بخونی 
به همراه پایه 1 و 2 
و بعد میرسی به پیش 2 و سوم 
هیچ مبحثی رو حذف نکنید 
اینکه بگی این ساده س اینو میخونم 
اون سخته و نمیخونم 
یک سال از مبحث احتمال 5 سوال اومد تو کنکور تجربی
حالا کی فکرشو میکرد اینطور بشه ؟ 
یا یکسال یه مبحثی رو به حدی سخت میدن که نمیتونید بزنید و کلا میپره درصدتون از اون بخش .
هیچ مبحثی رو حذف نکنید 

وقت هست میتونید برسید .

+ مرسی که تگ کردید ، من زیاد تو زمینه ی فیزیک تخصص ندارم این ها هم تجربیات من بود از کنکور . 
در مورد شیمی هر سوالی بود در خدمتم 

موفق باشید*

----------


## Amirkhan21

فصل ۱ و ۲ فیزیک رو شاید نتونی همه تستاشووو بزنی همون ستاره دارا خوبههههه ولی یه پیشنهاد خوب برا این دو فصل اینه هر روز روزی ۵ یا ۱۰ تست از هر کدوم از این فصلا اختصاص بدی ...دومین پیشنهاد بیا فصل ۱ و ۲ فیزیک رو تیپ بندی کن که البته یکم طول میشه من از دینامیک ۱۵ نوع تیپ تست در اوردم که هییییییچ سوالی خارج از اینا نیومده هر چی زدم به جز اینکه یه قسمت هایی استثناهات داره که مثالش خاصه کاریش نمیشه ولی این کارو بتونی انجام بدی خیلی برات این فصلا راحت میشه

----------


## WickedSick

> سوالم مسخره اس
> ولی از حالا با تست زیاد میتونم بالای ۵۰ بزنم؟
> موج آزمون بگیرم؟
> ۳ سطحیم دارم اونم بزنم؟


معلومه که میشه خواهر من
50 رو واقعا میتونی برسی
موج هم بستگی به خودت داره. به نظرم الان که کلا زوده و نگیرش نهایتا خواستی واسه ج بندی بعد عید بگیرش ولی فعلا نیازی نیس چون تستای علامت دار به اندازه کافی خوب هستن(گاج میزدی دیگه؟)

----------


## WickedSick

> من از روی فیزیک مبتکران میخونم، انصافا هرجا هرچیزی پیش نیاز لازمه رو توی خود همون فصل بصورت کامل آورده! یعنی مثل اکثر کتابا ارجاع نداده بگه برید خودتون یاد بگیرید یا برا اینکه از سر خودش وا کنه از جمله ی *همانطور که میدانیم* استفاده کرده باشه درحالی که ما نمیدانیم!  حالا نمیدونم که این دوستمون از روی چه کتابی میخونه و اون کتاب هم چجوری پیش نیازها رو پاسخگو شده
> 
> اسپم: ویکی راستش هروقت اینجا میبینمت یادِ ویکی وایکینگه میفتم  بچگی هام چقدر این کارتن رو دوست داشتم!!


آهان
نه آخه بعضی چیزا کلا پیشنیازن و حتی بعیده همین مبتکرانم گفته باشه  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی اگر گفته که چه بهتر!


چرا همه منو میبینین یاد وایکینگ میفتن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mysterious

> معلومه که میشه خواهر من
> 50 رو واقعا میتونی برسی
> موج هم بستگی به خودت داره. به نظرم الان که کلا زوده و نگیرش نهایتا خواستی واسه ج بندی بعد عید بگیرش ولی فعلا نیازی نیس چون تستای علامت دار به اندازه کافی خوب هستن(گاج میزدی دیگه؟)


آره گاج بود :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Saboor Zed

سلام دوست عزیز 
حرکت و دینامیک جزو فصول مهم و پر تست فیزیکن و چون بیشتر داوطلبا تصمیم به حذف این دو فصل میکنن طراح کنکور معمولا تستای ساده و متوسطی ازشون طرح میکنه مثل کنکور 96 و شما هم بنظر بنده تستای این دو فصل رو از دست ندید من واسه کنکور 97 اینکارو کردم و همه تستای این دو فصلو جواب دادم شما هم میتونید مبتکران که تستاش گلچین شده ست یا گاج تستای ستاره دارشو حل کنید که وقت کمی هم ازتون میگیره ..... در کل برای مطالعه فیزیک بنظرم با اولویت پیش 1 و2- سوم-اول - دوم پیش برید میتونه روش بهتری باشه.

----------


## HossEin_v

> من درسنامه رو از رو خط ویژه میخونم بعد تستای ستاره دار میکرو رو میزنم


نمیدونم والا، چون خط ویژه فیزیک رو اصلا ندیدم! به قول ویکی قبلش 1-2 ساعت وقت بذار و درسنامه ی همون یه مبحث حرکت دایره ای رو بخون که دیگه خیالت راحت بشه و ذهنت درگیر نشه
با آرزوی موفقیت  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Mr.Green

> آره گاج بود


سلام
به نظر من الان یک ماه و نیم تا شروع پیش 2واسه قلمچی وقت داری
میتونی خیلی کامل و دقیق نوسان به بعد رو استارت بزنی و تا آزمون نوسان و موج و صوت رو کامل کنی
در کنارش اگه وقت داشتی که عمدتا نمیشه!!حرکت و دینامیک رو کار کن ولی این کارو پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون انسجام مطالب رو برات کمتر میکنه چون تقریبا فرمول های حرکت نوسانی با حرکت ودینامیک یکی هستن و از یه جنسن
به جاش بهتره از پایه یه فصلی رو شروع کنی به خوندن ترجیحا سال سوم رو کار کن چون هم سخت تره و جای نخوندن حرکت و دینامیک رو پر میکنه و هم بعد از جمع بندی پایه با آزمون هماهنگ شده کار کنی
تا اسفند هم میتونی سال سوم و پیش 2 رو جمع کنی و از اسفند حرکت و دینامیک و بقیه مباحث پایه رو بخونی
ـوجه اکید!!!:بزرگترین ضربه ای که میتونید از این زمان بخورید چند منبعی بودنه در حالی که هیچ نخونید و یا دست و پا شکسته خوندید بقیه منابع رو از جلو دستتون دور کنید حتی خط ویژه!!چون درسنامه هاش خیلی خلاصه و ناکامل هست برای پیش(برای پایه اش خوبه)و از کتاب جامع گاجتون استفاده کنید دقت کنید که موج فیزیک یه کتابی با سطح بسیار بالاست و حتی سطحش گاها از کتاب جامع الگو هم خیلی بالاتره و کار کردن باهاش حس نا امیدی براتون میاره
در وحله اول تست های ستاره دار و سراسری و سنجش وحله دوم تست های نزده و یک قدم تا صد رو بزنید
موفق باشید

----------


## Mysterious

> سلام
> به نظر من الان یک ماه و نیم تا شروع پیش 2واسه قلمچی وقت داری
> میتونی خیلی کامل و دقیق نوسان به بعد رو استارت بزنی و تا آزمون نوسان و موج و صوت رو کامل کنی
> در کنارش اگه وقت داشتی که عمدتا نمیشه!!حرکت و دینامیک رو کار کن ولی این کارو پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون انسجام مطالب رو برات کمتر میکنه چون تقریبا فرمول های حرکت نوسانی با حرکت ودینامیک یکی هستن و از یه جنسن
> به جاش بهتره از پایه یه فصلی رو شروع کنی به خوندن ترجیحا سال سوم رو کار کن چون هم سخت تره و جای نخوندن حرکت و دینامیک رو پر میکنه و هم بعد از جمع بندی پایه با آزمون هماهنگ شده کار کنی
> تا اسفند هم میتونی سال سوم و پیش 2 رو جمع کنی و از اسفند حرکت و دینامیک و بقیه مباحث پایه رو بخونی
> ـوجه اکید!!!:بزرگترین ضربه ای که میتونید از این زمان بخورید چند منبعی بودنه در حالی که هیچ نخونید و یا دست و پا شکسته خوندید بقیه منابع رو از جلو دستتون دور کنید حتی خط ویژه!!چون درسنامه هاش خیلی خلاصه و ناکامل هست برای پیش(برای پایه اش خوبه)و از کتاب جامع گاجتون استفاده کنید دقت کنید که موج فیزیک یه کتابی با سطح بسیار بالاست و حتی سطحش گاها از کتاب جامع الگو هم خیلی بالاتره و کار کردن باهاش حس نا امیدی براتون میاره
> در وحله اول تست های ستاره دار و سراسری و سنجش وحله دوم تست های نزده و یک قدم تا صد رو بزنید
> موفق باشید


آخه فکر میکردم خط ویژه خلاصه اس و راحت تر تو این زمان جواب میده :Yahoo (50): 
ممنونم از بابت راهنماییتون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mr.Green

> آخه فکر میکردم خط ویژه خلاصه اس و راحت تر تو این زمان جواب میده
> ممنونم از بابت راهنماییتون


خواهش میکنم
اون خلاصه برای شخصی هست که یکدور همه نکات رو خونده و مورد بررسی قرار داده و میخواد تو دوران جمع بندی اون مهم هاشون از دوباره یادآوری و تثبیت کنه

----------


## Xoloniloofar

سلام چون گفتید در مورد شیمی میتونید راهنمایی کنید اینجا سوالمو میپرسم 
من این هفته میخوام شیمی رو شروع کنم قبلا درسای یک تا 4 دوم رو خوندم ( یعنی تابستون  ) الان میخوام دوباره از اول شروع کنم به نظر شما من از درس اول دوم شروع کنم و برم جلو یا زوج کتاب باشه بهتره مثلا استوکیومتری همزمان با دوم بخونم بعد دوم که تموم شد سوم رو شروع کنم با اسید و باز . به نظر شما این ترتیب جواب میده؟  میتونم تا تا قبل از عید شیمی رو تموم کنم؟ با چند ساعت در روز ؟

----------


## Mysterious

> سلام چون گفتید در مورد شیمی میتونید راهنمایی کنید اینجا سوالمو میپرسم 
> من این هفته میخوام شیمی رو شروع کنم قبلا درسای یک تا 4 دوم رو خوندم ( یعنی تابستون  ) الان میخوام دوباره از اول شروع کنم به نظر شما من از درس اول دوم شروع کنم و برم جلو یا زوج کتاب باشه بهتره مثلا استوکیومتری همزمان با دوم بخونم بعد دوم که تموم شد سوم رو شروع کنم با اسید و باز . به نظر شما این ترتیب جواب میده؟  میتونم تا تا قبل از عید شیمی رو تموم کنم؟ با چند ساعت در روز ؟


راجب سوال اولتون بنظرم بدک نیست 
هر چند بنظرم شیمی دوم رو تا اخر دی ماه میشه بست و پایه به پایه پیش برید و تا قبل عیدم تموم میشه
روزانه ۲-۳ ساعت شیمی بنظرم کفایت کنه
(ببخشید جای ناظر جواب دادم)

----------


## faminat

سلام به نظر من اول  دوم رو  بعد سوم و بعد پیش رو بخون با هم قاطیشون نکنی بهتره

----------

